# Looking to try out different skiffs



## jkoski (Nov 4, 2013)

Been thinking about getting a microskiff but never fished off of one. Right now I fish from a kayak. Looking for someone with a skiff to go out fishing with, would like to learn how to use a pushpole and the pro/cons of the different models. Until I win the lottery I have to work during the week but have the weekends and every other Friday off.


----------

